# Get the Latest Ports



## millionaire_mind (May 23, 2010)

I am having a heck of a time trying to upgrade my ports.  I've tried cvsup, portupgrade and portsnap to no avail.

When I go to "/usr/ports/misc/pecl-timezonedb" I still see 2009.8 no matter what I do.

Please help.


----------



## crsd (May 23, 2010)

You seem to have the latest ports tree. Try contacting maintainer of misc/pecl-timezonedb (mnag@FreeBSD.org) and ask if he would update the port. Or you could update the port yourself and submit the PR with update.


----------



## Oxyd (May 23, 2010)

When I go to /usr/ports/misc/pecl-timezonedb/, I can see the 2009.8 version of the port:


```
[starlight] /usr/ports/misc/pecl-timezonedb > head Makefile 
# Ports collection makefile for:  pecl-timezonedb
# Date created:                   20 Oct 2006
# Whom:                           Marcus Alves Grando <mnag@FreeBSD.org>
#
# $FreeBSD: ports/misc/pecl-timezonedb/Makefile,v 1.11 2009/06/09 02:41:44 mnag Exp $
#

PORTNAME=       timezonedb
DISTVERSION=    2009.8
CATEGORIES=     misc
```


----------



## millionaire_mind (May 23, 2010)

Good to know, thank you very much.


----------

